# Lake Acworth - Spots



## Tmpr111 (Oct 11, 2015)

While it's gotten even tougher (due to years of pressure IMO), I've always caught quality LM in this lake.  However in the last couple of trips I've caught a couple spots, and I had never once caught one before in the many trips I've made.  Surely with Allatoona being next door and how the lake came about they've been in there for years(?), but I must say it was kind of disappointing to actually catch them.  

To those who know, have they always been plentiful there and based on what I've read, wouldn't they eventually take over?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> While it's gotten even tougher (due to years of pressure IMO), I've always caught quality LM in this lake.  However in the last couple of trips I've caught a couple spots, and I had never once caught one before in the many trips I've made.  Surely with Allatoona being next door and how the lake came about they've been in there for years(?), but I must say it was kind of disappointing to actually catch them.
> 
> To those who know, have they always been plentiful there and based on what I've read, wouldn't they eventually take over?[/QUOTE
> I thought that they have always been there.... But I don't fish there as often as some folks do... Keep them and eat them!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Oct 11, 2015)

they've been in there for well over 30 years....and, there used to be a good population of white bass, as well..


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yea figured they'd been in there for years - curious as to why they haven't or if they would ever become the dominant fish.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Oct 11, 2015)

stable water level during the spawn....lots of places for the fry to hide...


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Oct 17, 2015)

Fishlips pretty much nailed it. Most of georgias big reservoirs lower the lakes in the winter then allow them to raise in the spring but carefully as they can be prone to flood if we get a lot of spring rains back to back. Often times the temperature hits right for bass to spawn, they do so, and the lake drops and the eggs are left high and dry. 

 We have all seen bass on beds. The difference is large mouth are typically no more than 3 feet deep if that, usually a foot or so. Spots lay eggs up to 12 feet deep.

 Anyway there are still plenty of large mouth in acworth. The problem is most of them have been hooked multiple times with all the classic baits. Worms, jigs, spinnerbaits etc. If you want numbers or quality ya just have to get creative whereas the spots you just have to show up haha.


----------



## illbfishin (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been fishing Lake Acworth for about 10 years now on a regular bases. I've always caught the spots. In fact most of the fish I catch are spots but that's mainly because that's what I target. I don't think the lake gets as much pressure now as most people think. Half the fishermen I see on the lake are chasing Crappie. And there are some big crappie in there. Most bass fishermen are bank beaters and focus on the grass that covers the bank. It's not easy catching the bass in the grass there so most people tend to think there are no fish. If you ask someone who really knows the lake they might tell you it's still a decent lake. But probably not. We like people thinking there are no fish. In my opinion the Largemouths in Acworth hang out in the shallow grass and can be hard to catch unless they are feeding. The spots are away from the shore chasing shad. What type bass you catch will depend on how you fish. Both types are in the lake and seem to be well balanced. In 2015 I caught a 7lb largemouth and many 5 lb spots. But the flathead catfish are putting a lot of pressure on the shad population IMO. We've caught a few over 40 lb while bass fishing.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Oct 24, 2015)

Are there really a decent flat head population


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 25, 2015)

illbfishin said:


> I've been fishing Lake Acworth for about 10 years now on a regular bases. I've always caught the spots. In fact most of the fish I catch are spots but that's mainly because that's what I target. I don't think the lake gets as much pressure now as most people think. Half the fishermen I see on the lake are chasing Crappie. And there are some big crappie in there. Most bass fishermen are bank beaters and focus on the grass that covers the bank. It's not easy catching the bass in the grass there so most people tend to think there are no fish. If you ask someone who really knows the lake they might tell you it's still a decent lake. But probably not. We like people thinking there are no fish. In my opinion the Largemouths in Acworth hang out in the shallow grass and can be hard to catch unless they are feeding. The spots are away from the shore chasing shad. What type bass you catch will depend on how you fish. Both types are in the lake and seem to be well balanced. In 2015 I caught a 7lb largemouth and many 5 lb spots. But the flathead catfish are putting a lot of pressure on the shad population IMO. We've caught a few over 40 lb while bass fishing.




My biggest LM bass there have actually come from deeper water.

Would love to see pics of the 40lb+ flatheads... That's a big fish!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Oct 25, 2015)

i don't know about any 40's....but here's a 30 and a 16....caught the same day...and, a 33#...

foul-hooked the 30 in the tail with a crankbait....and, the 33 in top of his head....the smaller one ate a rattletrap....

 i've caught a few more over 20....crankbaits, worms, and jigs...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2015)

Cool stache!!!!


----------



## chriswkbrd (Oct 26, 2015)

This will tell you a little bit of what's in there. 

http://allatoonabass.proboards.com/thread/2809/status-lake-acworth-electrofishing-survey


----------



## MetroAtlBucks (Oct 28, 2015)

Fish the lake all the time, there's alot of spots , some nice ones too. But if you want to target the nice largemouth population then just get creative and fish shallow. Still a ton of very nice fish in the lake. Had a couple days where I caught well over the 20lb mark this year in 5 fish, all lgmouth. 
And my largest one from that lake also came from deep water


----------



## illbfishin (Nov 29, 2015)

tmpr111, been a while since I've looked at this post and just saw your request. Here is a picture of the largest flathead we actually pulled into the boat. We normally fish kayak's and a small pond prowler so I'm not comfortable pulling fish this large on board. This one weighed 43lbs. and was caught on a small crank bait. I caught one I estimated around 60 on a spinner bait working the grass in 2' of water. Maybe we're the only one's catching these huge catfish but based on my experience I'm sure anyone who spends a lot of time on the lake fishing for bass has caught some as well.


----------



## Randall (Dec 4, 2015)

They will not take over the lake because usual water color and flat structure doesn't give them a huge feeding advantage over largemouth. Spots out compete largemouth and smallmouth enough to "take over"only in lakes with clear water and highland type structure and a lot of  competition for food just from my experience. A few years back I caught a four pound spot , six pound largemouth and 65lb flathead on the same spot in Acworth. People on the beach saw the flathead and there were small children being pulled from the water by their mothers.


----------

